

Lisp as a vehicle for rapid prototyping (1994) - gnosis
http://www.nhplace.com/kent/PS/Hindsight.html

======
rman666
1994? Srsly?

~~~
gcr
Hey, Lisp isn't any more dead than usual. ;)

